#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Ataque DoS Denial Of Services em roteadores, Agora é possível.

## LordNycon

Bom Dia Amigos.
Ainda não havia conseguido um ataque desses bem sucedidos, mas depois que vi esse vide e tentei, resultou em um provedor de minha cidade o dia todo com estrutura abalada, agora resta saber uma contra ação a este ataque, TEM COMO EVITAR??? 

.

----------


## larryhc

Hm... será que Marciano está metido nisso? Eita Marciano e suas concorrência desleal, uma coisa te falo meu camarada, DoS e DDoS não tem 100% proteção, o jeito é contratar um cara pra monitorar sua rede e fazer um ataque reverso nos que estais recebendo. Abraço!

----------


## LordNycon

Bom dia amigo larryhc, DDoS Distributed *Denial of Service,* ou seja é um ataque distribuido, várias máquinas em vários pontos, aqui nesse modelo de atque que etá sendo utilizado é usado apenas uma maquina para derrubar os pops, com certeza se aplicar um DDoS o problemas sera bem maior, mas os lamers ainda usam so DoS, minha tentativa e achar solução para este agora, uma pessoa com um noteboock tira um provedor inteiro de funcionamento, como seria esse ataque reverso, como alguem poderia atacar o intruso. na minha opiniao se eu descobrir que eh, seria na porrada mesmo.

----------


## edcomrocha

Ele fez isso numa rede sem criptografia, será que funcionaria numa rede com chave wpa ??

Uma rede sem criptografia é facil fazer varios tipos de ataque.


Abraços a todos

----------


## LordNycon

Numa rede criptografada se torna mais difícel, "se não souber a chave" como o ataque é direcionado a um provedor, um cliente pode executá-lo, mas em uma rede particular um atacante teria que quebrar a criptografia antes.

----------


## larryhc

> Sim da para bloquear ataque de negação de sistema ,
> 
> Procura no google sobre firewall que bloqueia acesso PING
> 
> Abraços


hmm... iremos fazer o seguinte então!
Você me mande o ip do seu provedor e bloqueia o "acesso PING" e então faço um pequeno DoS, aí iremos comprovar se esse sistema de bloqueio resolve algo. 

Dependendo do DoS "não resolve" DDoS muito menos. Vai por mim.

----------


## LordNycon

Amigo huupBrasil, uma estrutura wirelles outdor nao pode ser compara a uma rede cabeada, seja ela fibra, ou o que for, defesas na internet para esse ataque ja foram implementada, a vulnerabilidade aqui citada são nos pops wirelles, me esplica como aplicar isto em uma interface wirelles, ai sim vc estaria ajudando, mesmo colocando o firewal pra negar PING o ataque ainda e possivel, tbm acompanho o forum ivaders, foi lá que consegui essas informações.

----------


## LordNycon

então ferrou galera, e sentar e chorar então.

----------


## Pirigoso

derruba meu host ai fodao! 201.47.246.186

----------


## larryhc

> derruba meu host ai fodao! 201.47.246.186


Está dizendo isso para mim? Pergunte para o Marciano, estou sem tempo no momento. rss!

----------

